# Hilarious Aquarium



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw this today and laughed my ass off!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice! potty training the fish would be interesting.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

i wonder how they take bath )


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, that's pretty good.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Highly entertaining - I just love it


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Apparently it's in the guys bathroom too!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking it would be. makes sense.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

That is very cute.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if he poo,s in the toilet


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

He even taught the fish to leave the seat down.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hahahaha that's awesome. One must be a female... the toilet seat is down!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Train that little guy (or gal) to use the toilet and flush. No W/C ever !

Very cute. Should have kept the cube tank from Hugo I just passed on yesterday.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Notice the heating radiator on the back wall! Too funny.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

And do I see a blow dryer. The fish will definitely need that !


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hilarious!!!!! 2 thumbs up


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

There was a lady that had joined bca, maybe before the crash, anyways all her tanks were made into different rooms like this. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha ha, love it! My 6 year old thinks a fish with a bathtub is really funny!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That's hilarious. I *WISH* I could teach my fish to crap by the filter outtake...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> There was a lady that had joined bca, maybe before the crash, anyways all her tanks were made into different rooms like this. Anyone else remember that?


yes I sdo she had a couple pics up and a few of us wanted to move into the tanks...cant recall who it was tho


----------

